# just got my cold air intake



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know that aem makes a wonderful cold air intak for the SE-R, it is the first mod I have done to my car and I LOVE IT. Next will be to chip it and once the nice weather comes around again I will upgrade my suspension. Also getting a touch screen put in holding a nav system, dvd player, and everything our stock radio holds. After that I am not sure what I will doing, any suggestions from you guys would be much appreciated. 

Later


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Dlerea said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that aem makes a wonderful cold air intak for the SE-R, it is the first mod I have done to my car and I LOVE IT. Next will be to chip it and once the nice weather comes around again I will upgrade my suspension. Also getting a touch screen put in holding a nav system, dvd player, and everything our stock radio holds. After that I am not sure what I will doing, any suggestions from you guys would be much appreciated.
> 
> Later


my best friend owns a se-r ... and he just got the new active tuning sports grill .. i think the se-r looks amazing with that little upgrade.. it is worth the money..whatever you do... keep those rims.. because they are gorgeous..


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> my best friend owns a se-r ... and he just got the new active tuning sports grill .. i think the se-r looks amazing with that little upgrade.. it is worth the money..whatever you do... keep those rims.. because they are gorgeous..



Do you know who makes the grill, and I was going to get a stillen ecu but they only have upgrades for the 2.5... anyone know who makes one for the se-r? Any info would be appreciated.

A little side note, last winter was hell with the stock tires, picked up a set of dunlop snow tires with wheels, they are god sent... MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

Dlerea said:


> Do you know who makes the grill, and I was going to get a stillen ecu but they only have upgrades for the 2.5... anyone know who makes one for the se-r? Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> A little side note, last winter was hell with the stock tires, picked up a set of dunlop snow tires with wheels, they are god sent... MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS


Technosquare is working on an ECU for certain ECU codes for the SE-R now, I believe they've just completed the ECU upgrades. You need to check your ECU code in order to figure out which ECU you have. Should be either TW or TZ IIRC. There's another thread on this topic here with the appropriate info, do a search on Technosquare and you'll find it...


----------

